# [solved] ugg, zhuzhuchina again..



## obito (Jun 25, 2011)

*snip*


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 25, 2011)

Either way, I could understand your want to get the item for the same price, but you said he reshipped the items AND still is willing to issue a refund? What the hell are you complaining about? Perhaps you should wait for the items to arrive (can take a week or more from China) before you even start anything here. From what I read...

he shipped them, you didn't receive. He kindly shipped them again and is willing to issue a refund for one of your items... if you DON'T wanna pay the higher price for the new stock of the item, then just take your money back, and buy elsewhere (IF you can even find a better price).

I see no need why this has to be brought here, to be honest.


----------



## obito (Jun 25, 2011)

No, I mean I am grateful, don't get me wrong. But I just want my refund now.. And he hasn't contacted me in a while.. Perhaps I'm overreacting .__.


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 25, 2011)

obito said:
			
		

> No, I mean I am grateful, don't get me wrong. But I just want my refund now.. And he hasn't contacted me in a while.. Perhaps I'm overreacting .__.



Not trying to be mean, but that's what it sounds like to me. You can't expect a business to respond right away; especially on Weekends (it's Saturday in China when it's Friday in the USA, Bro) that's most likely why you have not gotten a response yet (on top of the fact that retailers have MANY CUSTOMERS).

You should be lucky that ZhuZhu is as helpful and involved as they are; there ARE TONS ON PLACES that would just take your money and run. Topics like these give bad rep to otherwise reputable companies (like ZhuZhu) and should be avoided...


----------



## obito (Jun 25, 2011)

Shucks, seems to have semi-sorted it self out.

Well, seems this thread should be closed.


----------

